# SPARTAN 2001 value



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi everyone, Tim here from California. So I'm currently in the market for drain cleaning equipment (among other stuff) to get my business going. I am going to look at a spartan 2001 in what appears to be good 75-80% condition with 1month or so old cable 160' IC. Seller is asking $1777. I have never used nor seen this machine in action, Only the 1065, so any info on whether this is a good buy and/or overall capability of machine would be great. Also the same seller has a decent shaped although older 1065 for $1330, so not ate which one to go with. Thanks


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

2001 IS ABSOLUTE JUNK, YOUR BEST DEAL IS TO GET A TROJAN STALLION
WITH 162' OF .66 DIA. DOUBLE WOUND CABLE !
THE 2001 IS NOT DESIGNED TO HOLD THAT AMOUNT, AND WILL BREAK DOWN
UNDER THAT WEIGHT 

GO TO http://trojanworldwide.com/ TO GET REALLY GOOD SEWER AND DRAIN MACHINES THAT WILL OUT LAST ANYTHING ELSE ON THE MARKET !


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

JERRYMAC said:


> 2001 IS ABSOLUTE JUNK, YOUR BEST DEAL IS TO GET A TROJAN STALLION
> WITH 162' OF .66 DIA. DOUBLE WOUND CABLE !
> THE 2001 IS NOT DESIGNED TO HOLD THAT AMOUNT, AND WILL BREAK DOWN
> UNDER THAT WEIGHT
> ...


Says the guy that sells Trojan machines. :whistling2:


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Says the guy that sells Trojan machines. :whistling2:


And all that YELLING gives me a reading headache


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Since I e been running spartan drums for the last 12 years I'm trying to stick with them, although the stallion looks very similar, I also have a tight budget right now as I need a large drum for the long runs we have in my area, a sectional for roof top access (I've never ran a sectional.) I will need a jetter and camera, so only used mainline machines are in my budget


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that guy on garden grove Craigslist by any chance? Those prices seem familiar, 1,777
1,333 he's been advertising stuff for years


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

I have some machines laying around, pm me if interested


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Hillside! PM inbound


----------

